# BIG WINTER TROUT at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
December 6, 2018*

*THANK YOU!​**Bubbaâ€™s Cajun Style Seafood Restaurant​*




​My wife, Deb, and I wish to send a huge â€œThank Youâ€ to the owners of Bubbaâ€™s Cajun Style Seafood restaurant here in Seadrift, TX, for hosting our annual Bay Flats Lodge Christmas party this past Tuesday evening. The food and the service were stellar, as was the conversation and laughter we got to share with our entire Bay Flats team. What a wonderful Christmas party - thank you very, very much for extending your warm hospitality! - *Capt. Chris Martin*






​
*WHAT TO KNOW FOR BIG WINTER TROUT​*



 The best wintertime bottom structure for big trout is mud thatâ€™s mixed with shell. Youâ€™ll find that fish hold in such areas due to the warmer water temperatures provided by the penetrating sunlight that heats up the mud/shell mixture on the bottom. Trout and redfish holding in these areas are less lethargic, and are more likely to feed on the readily accessible baitfish, primarily wintertime mullet, that also seek the comforts of these more consistently warm water temperatures. Many of the reefs in the Espiritu Santo and San Antonio Bay systems are indicative of these preferred structural conditions, providing mud on one side and sand on the other side, with general water depths ranging from four to six feet.

So, how do you familiarize yourself with bottom structure? Well, simply looking at a fishing map wonâ€™t tell you what you need to know when hunting for that one trophy-sized sow trout that predominately roams these wintertime hot spots. Getting out of the boat and wading these areas is the core requirement if youâ€™re looking to truly get to know the bottom structure of a particular location. Focusing on key reef structure, in conjunction with active bait transitions, will certainly increase your prospect of catching more quality trout in cold weather conditions.





​ Wintertime months also present the passage of seasonal cold fronts. When utilizing the post cold front timeframe as a tool, remember to recognize the seventy-two-hour rule as you search for large specks that may be cruising the flats. Three solid days of sunshine will generally be enough time to significantly warm the water in most situations to support the general movements of trout and reds. The quantity of fish that youâ€™ll catch during this period might be fewer, but the quality will generally be much better. Choosing a flat thatâ€™s immediately adjacent to deeper water is a must, and remembering that the cold water atop these shallows warm during midday sunlight, which attracts the mullet and the trout.





​ You should also slow your lure retrieve this month to accommodate a sluggish wintertime bite. Lure selection will need to match that of the natural wintertime bait (again, primarily mullet), with the mullet imitations in both plastic and plug variations being excellent choices. The original model of the slow-sinking Corky, the Fat Boy, and the Devil are all good candidates, along with a long list of plastic tails - bright colors in clear water and sunny days, and darker colors in muddy water and overcast days. With respect to line choices, some wintertime anglers downsize their fishing line to ten-pound test monofilament with a short twenty-pound leader, while others may opt for braided options. Going lighter not only allows for added casting distance, but also less visible, which provides an added advantage in gin clear waters that often occupy the flats during post-cold front conditions.

*WEâ€™VE GOT YOU COVERED​*



Not too early to start shopping for Christmas gifts. We have really cool Gift Certificates we can email you. Call Angie today 888-677-4868!





​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_I recently visited your lodge and had a fabulous time! - *Kevin W. 12/4/18*

The Lodge has an all-around great staff! - *Kris R. 12/3/18*

Capt. Steve Boldt was amazing! He got stuck with the three annoying girls of the group and stayed so patient and kind. He put us on lots of fish, and most importantly the big Redfish I was hoping for! Thank you, Capt. Steve, for putting up with us and baiting/casting every single line - you are incredible! THAT STEAK! I died...SOOO GOOOOOOOD! Also, that triple meat sandwich on the jalapeno bread that we had on the boat....YUUMMMM! I was blown away by how nice, clean, and well-kept this property is! - *Alison M. 12/3/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Generally cloudy. Slight chance of a rain shower. High near 70F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 100 % Precip. /1.10 in*
Thunderstorms likely. Storms may contain strong gusty winds. High 69F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 100%. Rainfall may reach one inch.
*Saturday 70 % Precip. / 0.04 in*
Cloudy. Periods of rain early. High 56F. Winds NNW at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 70%.
*Sunday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in *
Sunny. High around 55F. Winds NNW at 15 to 25 mph.
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Sunny skies. High 58F. Winds N at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
A moderate onshore flow is expected through Thursday night, mainly across the coastal waters. Isolated to scattered showers will be possible through tonight as well. A gradual increase to a moderate to strong onshore flow along with building seas is expected on Friday. Rain chances will also increase across the area on Friday ahead and along an approaching upper level disturbance. Gusts will be near gale force Friday night over the offshore waters as the gradient strengthens in advance of the next cold front. Numerous to widespread showers and scattered thunderstorms are expected Friday night into Saturday morning. The cold front will move through the coastal waters on Saturday morning with a moderate to strong offshore flow developing in its wake. Strong offshore and large seas will continue from Saturday night through Sunday morning. Winds and seas will slowly weaken late Sunday into Monday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 62.1 degrees
Seadrift 61.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 62.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Awesome evenings ahead of some major weather coming.*

Thanks


----------

